# Quinoa



## Ruthanne (Aug 8, 2016)

I have been wondering how to cook this good source of protein and found this site that also has recipes, too:

http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-cook-quinoa-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-63344


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2016)

I've never made it, but my brother often makes it.  He puts in his rice cooker.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I've never made it, but my brother often makes it.  He puts in his rice cooker.


I made some this morning and made sure I rinsed it good as it says too or it will taste bitter.  It has a nutty taste and I like it.  I put some butter in it and salted it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2016)

I enjoy it.  Don't know why my hubby (our cook) hasn't made it yet.  It would be a good replacement for rice with our curries.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Aug 8, 2016)

Costco sells a Quinona and brown rice that we really like.   Pack of 4(or 6) for around $10.    Just bought some Quinona and Kale in the freezer section and it tasted like dirty seaweed with bits of gravel.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 8, 2016)

Its an excellent source of protein and much lighter than brown rice.  I also make it in my rice cooker 2x water to 1x quinoa.  Lovely with stir fry and nice for breakfast with fruit.  Yes, I rinse well in mesh sieve too.


----------



## Redd (Aug 8, 2016)

Ruthanne, thanks for the link, will definitely have a look. Quinoa is a nutrition powerhouse and I use it a few times a week.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 8, 2016)

Redd said:


> Ruthanne, thanks for the link, will definitely have a look. Quinoa is a nutrition powerhouse and I use it a few times a week.


You are welcome Redd.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 8, 2016)

I used to buy a chilled quinoa salad at Whole Foods that had dried cranberries in it.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 8, 2016)

I'd recommend Chia seeds too. You can add them to anything.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 8, 2016)

I think the quinoa has good fiber though.  I was having some problems with my intestines but not since I've eaten the quinoa!


----------



## Carla (Aug 10, 2016)

I have tried it but do not care for it though it is in a lot of gluten-free products. I'm sure if I can find a recipe that I like, it would probably be more palatable. To me, it has little taste but I will try it again.


----------

